

Nestle Embeds GPS Trackers in KitKat Bars for Promotional Campaign - ssalevan
http://betabeat.com/2012/09/misguided-nestle-campaign-assumes-men-like-gps-in-their-kitkats/

======
zachrose
> But Americans need not worry about a candy company following them home. GPS
> devices will only be embedded in the wrappers of British candies like
> “KitKat 4 Finger, KitKat Chunky, Aero Peppermint Medium and Yorkie Milk,”
> whatever those are.

The US has strong regulations about packaging non-food inside of food. Putting
a lollipop on the end of a flashing LED[1] is fine, but crossing the border
with toys embedded in chocolate will get you detained by customs and fined
$2,500[2].

[1] [http://www.windycitynovelties.com/11433p/light-up-candy-
ring...](http://www.windycitynovelties.com/11433p/light-up-candy-rings.html)
[2] [http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/daily-buzz/seattle-pair-
detai...](http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/daily-buzz/seattle-pair-detained-
smuggling-canadian-contraband-kinder-surprise-204518469.html)

~~~
sp332
I like the Aero bars, and every time I visit Canada with someone I hunt down a
Kinder Surprise so we can eat something that's illegal in the US :)

------
zeruch
This sounds just bizarre. Even beyond the privacy issue, there is a PR debacle
waiting to happen (man found eating Kit Kat with mistress).

~~~
femto
I'd assume that the device will be obvious once the wrapper is open. Such a
tracker requires batteries with enough power to driver a transmitter, and a
reasonably efficient antenna. That means it has to be a significant physical
size.

If fact, it wouldn't surprise me if the only thing in the wrapper is a golden
coloured tracker emblazoned with the word's "you won!", and the winners task
is to wait for Nestle to come to him and deliver the 10000 pounds and missing
chocolate bar (tough luck if you had the munchies).

If fact, it would be quite fun evading the "Nestle police" for as long as
possible, leading them on a merry chase across the UK.

------
nzjames
The best outcome of this campaign would be for someone to identify the tracker
chip without opening the chocolate bar. Then post it somewhere else in the
world.

------
flyhighplato
We just lure all the Nestle employees into a dark alley... and then we hit 'em
up for more candy bars!

